# One of those days!!!!!



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Up at 3am this morning to prepare for a good day of fishing at Leon Brooks Hines lake. Got up a little earlier than necessary so I thought....it seems to take me a little longer these days to get to stirring around and wake up. Turned on the coffee pot, shaved, and turned on the computer to check the radar weather. Had most everything ready to go last night so diddled around a bit too long and realized time was slipping away. Had to be in Crestview at 4:45 to pick up my partner. Got a last few things and threw them in the SUV
and took off only to remember I had forgot to the earthworms. Back to the house. Looked everywhere....could not find the dang worms I had just put in a worm box this morning. In total frustration I gave up and went back to the car. Figured would buy bait at the lake. Flipped up the ice chest lid which was in the boat to check this one last place and sure enough, there they were. Senior moments seem to be coming more frequently these days

Hit hwy 90 and did just fine to Mossy Head. Got behind a string of 6 vehicles traveling 50 to 55 mph, more or less, mostly less. Forget about passing! What were so many cars doing in a string this time of morning I thought. All the way Crestview....just past Shoal River on the 4 lane every dang vehicle turned right. Going to work somewhere I guess?

Arrived at Tractor Supply parking lot at 4:45 on the dot. Partner had settled in to take a nap but I got there too quick. He had spilled coffee all over himself this morning and had to go back to the house to change shirts. Loaded his gear and headed to Brooks Hines via Baker and the road to Hurricane Lake. After we turn off hwy 4 up in the woods a ways my partner exclaimed 'the lake is closed today'. Yikes! it's Tuesday....he was right. Both of us had senior moments in planning the trip. Partner is an old 30 year Navy Submarine Veteran, but even a highly skilled vet will become a senior too, but we have fun together. 

To salvage a 3am start-up we turned off to try Hurricane. 
First one at the ramp. Neither of us knew anything about the lake. We were geared to fish for bream at Brooks Hines. Didn't know where to start so started right at the ramp. Trolling motor not running right. Top speed was slow even with a brand new battery We decided to not go very far in case we had to paddle back. After an hour or two of not a single bream bite we jerry-rigged for bass. Three bites total. Partner landed one small bass we let go.

Anyway, we quit at 8:30....already getting hot....no shade on the lake....only 3 other boats on the water and no one was doing anything we could see. Loaded up the boat. On the way out we noticed a sign that there is now a $2 day use fee per person for everyone effective 5/9/15. Sign wasn't there in April when we scoped out the lake. Looked at a couple of parked rigs and sure enough they had little green tags hanging from their rear-view mirror. So now we pay to fish Hurricane. 

Morning wasn't a total loss though. We visited Miller's Bluff. My partner will become a member. Back to Baker for early lunch. When I got home parked the rig as is, went straight to my Lazy Boy and took a nap!

End of story......


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I've gotten to where I cant tolerate the heat anymore. Unless I get up before dawn I dont go fishing. By 9am I'm done.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Donut slayer said:


> I've gotten to where I cant tolerate the heat anymore. Unless I get up before dawn I dont go fishing. By 9am I'm done.


The lake was slick this morning and with the humidity it got hot quick, even with the umbrella I opened up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> The lake was slick this morning and with the humidity it got hot quick, even with the umbrella I opened up.


You came so close to the house, you could have come by and helped me work on my boat! I got it done early and still sweated to death!!! Miserable when it's 90+ degrees! Can't believe your buddy had to change shirts cause he spilled coffee on it:no: He needs fishing shirts like me!!! He's probably like my paw-n-law was, every time he went fishing he wore clothes almost like he was going to church!!!:001_huh:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

JB, I have mastered all the moves you described.

Like my Dad told me, "Don't worry, it gets worse."


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Donut slayer said:


> I've gotten to where I cant tolerate the heat anymore. Unless I get up before dawn I dont go fishing. By 9am I'm done.


Amen, brother!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm only 32, but I have started investing into the PFG stuff, all long sleeves and now even got some neck and face wear for the hot weather. My skin has gotten bad this last decade. Been about 3 trips now all covered up and it feels the same, so I'm gonna keep wearing it.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't know whether to call that story a sad tale or a daytime nightmare. Maybe you need to just stick to river fishing. You can usually find a shade somewhere & those pond fish don't taste nearly as good anyway.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a disease that kills the skin pigment on my hands and feet. Without pigment the area is albino white and burns in just a few minutes. It doesn't hurt my feelings when they call me "speckled butterbean" anymore but a friend said I was "piebald" the other day and it cut me deep! If the fish bite I will sweat it out with some sunblock -otherwise it's back to the lazy boy for me also!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> You came so close to the house, you could have come by and helped me work on my boat! I got it done early and still sweated to death!!! Miserable when it's 90+ degrees! Can't believe your buddy had to change shirts cause he spilled coffee on it:no: He needs fishing shirts like me!!! He's probably like my paw-n-law was, every time he went fishing he wore clothes almost like he was going to church!!!:001_huh:


Had we known where you lived we could have done that.....it would have probably been more productive


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Geezer said:


> I don't know whether to call that story a sad tale or a daytime nightmare. Maybe you need to just stick to river fishing. You can usually find a shade somewhere & those pond fish don't taste nearly as good anyway.



I think you are right about river fishing. I just like to fish different places now and then for the fun of it......but when it's not fun I head to the house.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

auguy7777 said:


> I'm only 32, but I have started investing into the PFG stuff, all long sleeves and now even got some neck and face wear for the hot weather. My skin has gotten bad this last decade. Been about 3 trips now all covered up and it feels the same, so I'm gonna keep wearing it.


You are right about 'investing'.....some of that gear is expensive when you are used to wearing a $5 T shirt and sun screen Have looked at items at Bass Pro and Academy. Have wondered just how it felt in the heat. 
Did it make you feel hotter or about the same with or without. 
You see the adds with models covered up like a mummy....upper body, face,neck,head, and hands and sun glasses.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> You are right about 'investing'.....some of that gear is expensive when you are used to wearing a $5 T shirt and sun screen Have looked at items at Bass Pro and Academy. Have wondered just how it felt in the heat.
> Did it make you feel hotter or about the same with or without.
> You see the adds with models covered up like a mummy....upper body, face,neck,head, and hands and sun glasses.


Driving to Birmingham today to have 3 cancers cut off my face - 2 squamous and one basal cell. Cover up boys, the sooner in life, the better.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

I got tired just reading that! Dang......


----------

